# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Певица ищит работу в ресторанах Москвы  или подмосковья

## Тик Так

Уважаемые форумчане и гости форума!!Красивая молодая Певица (не я)ищет работу на постоянку в ресторанах Москвы или подмосковья. Репертуар - больше русский,немножко зарубежных песен..еще она проводит свадьбы и любые банкеты..мобильна - имеет свой транспорт..:)
за интересующихся,все подробности в личку..:)

----------

